# iPod / Icelink Install w/ Photos - Concealed Ashtray Mount



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

Attached are two links for my iPod / ice>Link Plus install.

The first one is a direct Adobe PDF download. The second link takes you to an index page that has the Install PDF and a link to the Adobe Reader.

Please PM with any questions. Enjoy.

*Direct Download*
iPod / Ice>Link Install PDF

*Index *
iPod / ice>Link Install & Adobe Reader Index Page

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Wow, that's a lot harder than it was in my E46 . 

Thanks for posting this, Jim. It's things like this that make the bimmerfest community an absolutely invaluable resource.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Attached are two links for my iPod / ice>Link Plus install.
> 
> The first one is a direct Adobe PDF download. The second link takes you to an index page that has the Install PDF and a link to the Adobe Reader.
> 
> ...


VERY well detailed report - well done! :thumbup:


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

KrisL said:


> Wow, that's a lot harder than it was in my E46 .
> 
> Thanks for posting this, Jim. It's things like this that make the bimmerfest community an absolutely invaluable resource.


KrisL,

Thanks!

Yes , the install took a few evenings and appears difficult -- but it really isn't. Anyone with a little patience and some experience working on the interior could complete the project much faster. I really took my time.

One of my goals of the install was to have the iPod and mount appear like it came from the factory. In fact, the first day I had the install complete I showed it to a friend of mine and he thought the 5er was fitted from the factory that way. Of course, I was a beaming with pride. 

Another goal was to have the iPod at an angle so I could read the display. (At the time, having the ability to read the ID3 tags on the HU was not an option and still isn't _today_ (12/29/04) however, HU tags should be available by the end of this month).

Originally, I considered mounting the iPod with the dash mount kit but started tinkering... then you know how one thing leads to another. Next thing I know, I've got the console and rear seat out of the car. 

Oh well, I know the install is done "right", close as possible to factory and acheived my final goal of having the ability to remove the iPod from the ashtray and close the lid.

If anyone is considering this install -- Go For It! It is not that difficult and the reward of having your music collection with you is definitely worth it.

For outstanding MP3 quality, I highly recommend you read Chris Mydens - The Quintessential Guide to MP3's here and then follow the links to his site for more information. It's some work to set everything up correctly but the results are incredible. I erased my entire MP3 collection and re-ripped (500 CD's).

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> VERY well detailed report - well done! :thumbup:


Tom,

I cut your mount to pieces!  In fact, at one point during the install I thought I was going to have order a new one. Works awesome ... Thanks for a great product.

Jim


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Attached are two links for my iPod / ice>Link Plus install.
> 
> The first one is a direct Adobe PDF download. The second link takes you to an index page that has the Install PDF and a link to the Adobe Reader.
> 
> ...


 Jim,

That's a great write-up.:thumbup::thumbup:

I also have a 2000 540i6. I just received an ipod for xmas. Your write-up looks like a REALLY clean way to go.

I have a couple of usage questions.

Do you give up the use of your CD changer?
If I do lose the use of my CD changer, is it recognized when I do not have my ipod with me. i.e will my CD changer still work w/o ipod?

Or

Is it recognized as an aditional CD player?

I assume the steering wheel controls such as volume an track advancing work as well. Anything else in terms of usage/control.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

dadtorbn said:


> .
> 
> I have a couple of usage questions.
> 
> ...


The ice>Link will replace your current CD Changer, it is recognized by the BMW as a CD Changer. You cannot use the CD Changer and the ice>Link at the same time.

The ice>Link Plus will retain your steering wheel controls for Playlist and Song selection.


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The ice>Link will replace your current CD Changer, it is recognized by the BMW as a CD Changer. You cannot use the CD Changer and the ice>Link at the same time.
> 
> The ice>Link Plus will retain your steering wheel controls for Playlist and Song selection.


Tom,

Any word on the firmware?

Jim


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

dadtorbn said:


> Jim,
> 
> That's a great write-up.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Dadtorbn:

You're in good hands with Tom... Sorry for the late reply. Thanks Tom!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Tom,
> 
> Any word on the firmware?
> 
> Jim


v2.04 is supposed to be ready by tomorrow afternoon and posted on the website [install.dension.com]


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> v2.04 is supposed to be ready by tomorrow afternoon and posted on the website [install.dension.com]


THANKS!


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The ice>Link will replace your current CD Changer, it is recognized by the BMW as a CD Changer. *You cannot use the CD Changer and the ice>Link at the same time. *
> 
> The ice>Link Plus will retain your steering wheel controls for Playlist and Song selection.


 By this do you mean that my OEM CD changer will not function even when my ipod is not in the ice>Link cradle?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

dadtorbn said:


> By this do you mean that my OEM CD changer will not function even when my ipod is not in the ice>Link cradle?


By this I mean the CD changer is disconnected from the power and signal source - it cannot be used with the ice>Link in place.


----------



## avinashd (Dec 27, 2004)

*icelink - DSP*

Hi:

I have read that 5 series has DSP option and don't know what it is 

I have a 2003 525i with the Business CD and w/o nav w/o CD changer 
and would like to use my iPOD 40GB 4th Gen using the icelink.

Can somebody please help me understand what is the DSP?
Will these instructions help me install it in my 5 series?

Regs,
Avi


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

avinashd said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have read that 5 series has DSP option and don't know what it is
> 
> ...


Does your MID look like this:dunno: 









If so you have DSP and yes the instructions will help you. Also look for the coax cable where the CD changer would mount (trunk left rear)


----------



## avinashd (Dec 27, 2004)

*DSP option*

Hi:

I checked the console and there is no DSP button. The button that says "Audio DSP"
on your screen..says "Audio" on mine.

So does it mean there is no DSP?

Avi


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

avinashd said:


> Hi:
> 
> I checked the console and there is no DSP button. The button that says "Audio DSP"
> on your screen..says "Audio" on mine.
> ...


AVINASHD:

First, I apologize for not being able to help you more last night. Family first you know... however, I did PM you back with some details and questions, but never heard back from you?

As for DSP, all you would ever want to know about DSP, customizing audio w/ DSP , etc. can be found at BMWTIPS.com. Just search the site.

As for your car, I am not sure. Since I own a 2000 5er, I am not familiar with the specific audio setup of the later models. Common sense would suggest that if your MID Unit only has the AUDIO button then you probably do not have DSP. HOWEVER, I am not sure ... ANYONE? _More times than not my common sense has gotten me into trouble._ 

I sent you a PM last night asking about what model iPod you were about to purchase. The reason I was asking --- IMPORTANT - PLEASE NOTE- The install write-up I I performed on my car was for an iPod MINI WITH DSP.

The DSP part is no biggie... actually, it will speed up your install. However the MINI part is a biggie. Read on...

I need to know the measurement of the bottom of the 4G iPod (width and thickness). If you have not received yours, then maybe one of our members could help me out here? SOMEONE / ANYONE?

With the measurements - I will be able to give you some better advice. Ok?

Just let me know.

Jim


----------



## avinashd (Dec 27, 2004)

*iPOD measurements*

Hi Jim:

I have not received the iPOD yet...it takes 5 days to ship from Apple
but got the measurements here

http://www.apple.com/ipod/specs.html

4.1" height
0.69" depth
2.4" width

These are for the 40GB 4th gen iPod.

Also i do not have the DSP..so hope it makes the install easier.

Regs,
Avi


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

avinashd said:


> Hi Jim:
> 
> I have not received the iPOD yet...it takes 5 days to ship from Apple
> but got the measurements here
> ...


Avi,

I'm still at work...
Can you measure your ashtray to see if the 4G will fit (width)?

Jim


----------



## avinashd (Dec 27, 2004)

*Measurements*

Hi Jim:

Sorry i was away on business and could not measure it.
I got my iPod and it fits easily in the ash tray.

The ash tray is 3.1" in width. I just put the iPod in the ash tray and
it fits gr8. :thumbup:

Next steps from the expert please..

Regs,
Avi


----------

